# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طبخة الرشوف "المدقوّقه" او "المسلّوعيّه" ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

*طبخة الرشوف "المدقوّقه" او "المسلّوعيّه" ...!!!*


*صورة تقريبيه ...*



*المقادير :-* 

1- عدس مسلوق نصف استواء .
 2- حمص مسلوق لحد الاستواء .
 3- جريش مغسول .
4- قرع مكعبات (يضاف حسب الرغبه) .
5- بصله مفرومه بشكل ناعم .
6- لبن جميد .
7- ملح . 
8- فلفل اسود .
9-  بهارات مشكله +كرّكم  .
10- زيت قلي أو سمن بلدي .
11- مكعب مرقة دجاج (حسب الرغبة) .

*الطريقه:-*

يوضع الزيت في الوعاء على النار ثم البصل حتى يذبل, قومي باظافة القرع وقلبيه قليلا ثم ضعي كميه قليله من الماء مع مكعب مرقة دجاج ويغطى لمدة خمس دقائق ثم,اضيفي مقدارمتوسط من الماء ثم العدس والحمص والجريش مع الملح والفلفل والبهارات واتركيه حتى الاستواء, اضيفي لبن الجميد مع التحريك المستمر دون توقف حتى الغليان لانه اللبن عند الطبخ اذا ماحركتيه يخرب(يفرط) ثم اضيفي القليل البهارات و الكرّكم لإعطاء اللون الأصفر .


*طريقة التقديم :-*

قطعي الخبز في وعاء التقديم(عندنا ألذ شي خبز الشراك ,خبز رقيق) واغمريه بالرشوف وضعي من الشوربه بأطباق التقديم بجانبه, ويقدم معه البصل الأخظر والمخللات والسمن البلدي .


*وصحتين وعافيه ...*

----------

